# Hobbles - aren't they illegal???



## Hels_Bells (19 February 2010)

Have just been flicking through ebay and was shocked to see a pair of hobbles for sale.  

I just can't believe that this would be allowed.  They are being sold out of the U.S. but I just can't believe that they are actually legal in this country??


----------



## Tinkerbee (19 February 2010)

I didn't think so, you can buy them in Robinsons?


----------



## monkeymad (19 February 2010)

I hope not! I've used them to stop a horse kicking the lorry to pieces!!


----------



## JDChaser (19 February 2010)

Hobbles are really useful at times actually, especially like monkeymad says for a fidgety horse in a lorry. Why would they be banned


----------



## Hels_Bells (19 February 2010)

Gosh!!  Clearly not then!!


----------



## tashpritty (19 February 2010)

no didnt think they where, we have some at work.

there useful when used correctly for when mares are being covered and keep bucking, kicking ect.


----------



## Hels_Bells (19 February 2010)

I'm probably seeming really ignorant, and certainly don't want to offend anyone who finds a genuine use for them.  

I just find them really scary, esp if they were to fall into the hands of someone who wanted to use them for the wrong reasons.  (but then that could apply to a crop as much as anything else I guess).  I hope I'm never in a situation where i have to use them.

The reason I asked if they were illegal was because I've never come accross them before and thought they were an old and (please, please don't take this as offensive users of hobbles) slightly cruel gadget.  But now it's been pointed out that a horse could kick a lorry to bits etc and potentially do itself serious damage without them I can understand how they could be used positively.  

I suppose sometimes a horse has to be transported and there is no way out of it, but I think I would rather spend years trying to find a way to get them calm travelling than use a set of hobbles, they just don't sit well with me.  

I really hope none of this is offensive to hobbles-users, I just wanted to explain my line of thinking.  The last thing I want to do is engender and argument - I hate conflict!!!  

Big hugs to all!!


----------



## china (19 February 2010)

no not illegal, like tishtashtosh said, they are usefull on mares when used correctly to stop them damaging the stallion when covering.


----------



## Hels_Bells (19 February 2010)

Thanks miss buffay and tishtashtosh - again another good point.


----------



## PapaFrita (19 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I just find them really scary, esp if they were to fall into the hands of someone who wanted to use them for the wrong reasons.  (but then that could apply to a crop as much as anything else I guess).  I hope I'm never in a situation where i have to use them.

[/ QUOTE ]
There would be nothing to stop someone making a set of hobbles though, would there? It wouldn't be too difficult. Out of interest (and this is a genuine question) what do you think the 'wrong reasons' would be?
I've had them on PF when she was being covered. Purely as a precaution as she was very well behaved. I can't think what else we could've used... tranked her perhaps? I'd rather not.


----------



## Hels_Bells (19 February 2010)

Of course PF.  You are right there is nothing to stop someone making them.  

The wrong reasons... i kind of had visions of people using them to restrain horses for unnecessary/long periods of time, or resorting to their use when other non force methods could be used.  Or even perhaps them being used by the sort of person who has been in the news this week for running a horse concentration camp. 

I've never had any experience of breeding horses, so was unaware of their use on that front, and I also have always kept my horses at home, so I don't really come into contact with a broad range of people in different situations etc so had never come accross them.  I guess i'm just a classic case of fear of the unknown!!


----------



## almorton (19 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
.  I guess i'm just a classic case of fear of the unknown!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

not a bad thing! id rather people didnt use something if they dont know how! i wish more people had this opinion! 
however, i use hobbles and yes, they have their uses!


----------



## Cop-Pop (19 February 2010)

I used to think they were vile and evil after reading about a horrid dealer using them in one of my old kids books 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  It wasn't until I came into contact with them and saw them being used that I realised that they are fine 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I've only ever seen them used twice so I don't think they are widely used anymore (could be very wrong there, have never worked at a stud).


----------



## Donkeymad (19 February 2010)

I understand they are, but they are widely and easily available.


----------



## Highlander2 (19 February 2010)

Why would they be illegal ??

Useful for lunch stops on long rides and even overnights once your horse gets used to them.
But be aware they can still shuffle a long way when they get the knack  !!


----------



## HannaBones (20 February 2010)

They seem to be quite commonly used for broodmares for covering etc. Can't imagine why they'd be illegal as such!


----------



## Highlander2 (20 February 2010)

I have nasty looking metal only hobbles that I picked up in an antique shop in Hungary for my Heritage Centre and could understand why people would not want to use them. But modern leather or rope hobbles should be no problem.
There are lots of old leather ones that turn up in our area from the war time (WW II) because some Indian regiment with mules used to train up here, but they are too small for normal horses or even our Highland Ponies.


----------



## chestnut cob (20 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Gosh!!  Clearly not then!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why would they be illegal?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I used to keep my horse on a yard where the YO had to hobble one of her SJ mares to travel otherwise it tried to kill everything else in the lorry.  They were all horses she knew and was turned out with, never had any trouble at home but for some reason she was a b**ch in the lorry so she hobbled her.


----------



## Tinypony (20 February 2010)

Hobbles are really useful, and I think all horses should be properly taught to hobble.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Many items of tack and equipment could be used abusively, it doesn't mean they should be banned.


----------



## gekko (20 February 2010)

Usefull tool. More horses should be trained in their use.

Extra bonus of hobbles...Train a horse to hobbles and it's less likely to kill or shred itself in a fence.


----------



## flyingfeet (20 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
 I suppose sometimes a horse has to be transported and there is no way out of it, but I think I would rather spend years trying to find a way to get them calm travelling than use a set of hobbles, they just don't sit well with me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have a pair of hobbles on order from Shires. My 10 year old hombred has been travelling all his life, is not frightened at all. However on the return journey to home he starts pawing generally when we are 20 mins from home.

Now this wouldn't be so bad, but trashes rubber mats, so just had to replace the rubber in a 6 month old lorry for a heavier more horse proof version, but he is removing the top layer in a steady fashion!

I did try a loose mat, but this is not a good idea as it moved when we had to stop quick once, so would never try that again

So I am considering using hobbles on the front with a wide band so he can balance, but will restrict the ability to paw!

I've also bought him some bells first to see if that irritates him when he paws!

Hobbles have a legit use, and I don't think they are cruel if the horse is already in a confined area (i.e. lorry)


----------



## BBP (20 February 2010)

They use hobbles on some of the horses out in Argentina when on treks through the mountains, as a way of encouraging the horses not to 'f-off' home in the middle of the night.  I was astounded to see how some of the horses had adapted!  As the herd was rounded up and driven in, the hobbled ones had perfected a sort of canter step behind and a big hop with the front legs together...they really could travel at exceptional speeds!!  

Having seen them my opinion of hobbles changed, although with everything you have to introduce them the right way to minimise stress on the horse.

(Their other way of minimising horses disappearing in the night was to tie the halters of two horses together, one who was prone to being errant, and one who just couldn't be bothered, it was incredible to watch them negotiate the rockiest, steepest terrain basically handcuffed together!  A different world but worked pretty well!)


----------



## RobinHood (20 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
 I suppose sometimes a horse has to be transported and there is no way out of it, but I think I would rather spend years trying to find a way to get them calm travelling than use a set of hobbles, they just don't sit well with me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

They are more often used when the horse is left stood in the lorry at a competition rather than when actually travelling. A lot of the time it's not practical to have the horse tied up outside so they have to stand in the lorry (ie. if the venue doesn;t allow hay tied outside or the rider is on their own) and they can do a lot of damage to the lorry and themselves by throwing a paddy. It's also irritating for people in the surrounding lorries because the crashing, banging and swaying lorry sets all the others off.

I haven't used them myself but I did fashion some out a leadrope in an emergency. I went down to the yard one lunchtime and it's the only time in 10yrs there's been absolutely noone else there. I found a pony with a dressing that had slipped down above it's hock overnight so the hock had swollen up to the size of a football, and you could barely see the dressing where it was cutting in. Pony wouldn't even let me touch the leg let along wedge scissors underneath the dressing. I tied it's back legs together, held it's left front leg up with my left hand and sliced the dressing off bit by bit with a knife in my right hand.


----------

